# Wall Street Journal Q7 Review



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice review of the Q7 in the April 28 Journal - overall positive tone. For the benefit of those who haven't read it, I would note that the review concludes with the words - "....compared with other $60,000-plus SUVs from the Range Rover to the Cadillac Escalade, we find the Audi more attractive, more fun to drive, and more fun to be seen in. So if we were shopping in that price range for an SUV, the Q7 would top our list." 
This is a pretty good endorsement. I've seen quite a lot of (not always rational) negativity about the Q7 in the Audiworld forum, and this review helped me get back to my original enthusiam for the Q7.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Wall Street Journal Q7 Review (arkbbq)*

Thanks for the summary. 
I'm very excited about the arrival of my Q7, especially after I had seen the one on display at Pacific Audi earlier in the week. The car is just simply gorgeous, IMO, and it absolutely fits my needs 100%. Personally, I don't really care about the 0-60 time because the car is for my wife, and she's definitely not a Speedy Gonzales. It is a different car and that's one of the main appeals that the Q7 provides for me. I think some of us chose Audis to begin with because they are a little bit different, but they still offer the high quality in performance & luxury that we expect with cars in any of the Audi classes.


----------

